# Zook help



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

boys I have only had one Taper before my Bazooka the last one ran so shytty I repaired it day in day out, now after 3 years my TT Bazooka blotches dry apon start roll on, it did not do it when new, any answers...


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

Could be your brake is worn,


----------



## Mr.Brightstar (Dec 2, 2011)

Sounds like you've been sabotaged by flying monkeys.


http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Sounds like you've been sabotaged by flying monkeys.
> 
> 
> http://youtu.be/R3RC9BjZj2I


ya know moore mighta fuked it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

When you cut your not rolling that wheel forward half a turn anymore to bring up the mud.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

cazna said:


> When you cut your not rolling that wheel forward half a turn anymore to bring up the mud.


think its the brake as I have had it give mud when newer, so it rolls back just an itty bit


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Sometimes you have to go back to basics. Stop, Cut, Roll. Get it right, the tape starts right where it should be. 

I should add, that if that isn't working, then there is something mechanically wrong with your zook. Either the brake is worn or the dog spring needs stretched or replaced.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Sometimes you have to go back to basics. Stop, Cut, Roll. Get it right, the tape starts right where it should be.


thats fantastic freighter ya know just reminders and peeps with opinions work, 

knew a fantastic Taper once fast and good, told him I like to Jag my tape before I pull out of a three way, he said he never knew that.... we all still learn 

too bad I cant show stuff on here as it requires a patent


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

Put a repair kit in it. It'll have drive wheels, brake spring, drive dog spring, nyliners and bushings. The brake might be slipping on a worn wheel or weak spring. They're easy to fix.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TapeTech-Parts-Kits/Taper-Rebuild-Kit-502A.html

Roller brake is on this page part #12916
http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/EasyClean-Taper-Head-Parts/#item-15551


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Put a repair kit in it. It'll have drive wheels, brake spring, drive dog spring, nyliners and bushings. The brake might be slipping on a worn wheel or weak spring. They're easy to fix.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/TapeTech-Parts-Kits/Taper-Rebuild-Kit-502A.html
> 
> ...


I know Columbia runs for about five years, first TT, 
thing is it sits in Transmission oil so wear is next to nothing,

Eg: Taper blades soaked in Trans oil lasts incredibly long


----------



## foxinteriorsllc (Oct 25, 2009)

I only have that issue with light weight mud.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

foxinteriorsllc said:


> I only have that issue with light weight mud.


I only run glue mud


----------



## Philma Crevices (Jan 28, 2012)

I had to replace a nyliner recently, a big PITA trying to get drive dog loose from the cable drum, any tips for that? I ended up just cutin through the drum and replacing


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Part 1 of a 3 part series
Columbia Taping Tools Taper Repair Video Part 1: http://youtu.be/vimnoGhpCoI


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Philma Crevices said:


> I had to replace a nyliner recently, a big PITA trying to get drive dog loose from the cable drum, any tips for that? I ended up just cutin through the drum and replacing



did that with my Columbia Taper


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Have you ever used an alpha tech continuos flow taper?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

has anyone used this bosooka before?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

brian.brennan1 said:


> has anyone used this bosooka before?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



have ran it


----------



## GreatLakesTools (Feb 27, 2015)

Philma Crevices said:


> I had to replace a nyliner recently, a big PITA trying to get drive dog loose from the cable drum, any tips for that? I ended up just cutin through the drum and replacing


They are tricky. 

Option A:
Send it to me :thumbup:

Option B:
1) get a solid Phillips screw driver, outer diameter the same size as the inside diameter of the cable drum, grind the tip to a "dull bullet point". (if you just try it without grinding it, the Phillips will spread out the end of the drive stem, and you will definitely have to cut it out!!!)

2) HEAT IT UP!!! We have scalding hot water, but many techs use a torch to heat it up really well before removing. I can do it without melting or charring anything by using really hot water.


3) BACK UP THE HEAD!!! if you just try smacking it out without backing the head up on something solid, you will crack the head casting on the sprocket side, and most likely have a bad day. :furious:
All the force from tapping the stem out goes directly to the head cast flange if it's not backed up.

Hope this helps!


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

Bazooka joe what did you think of it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spacklinfool (Sep 23, 2011)

coolant is good to use during breaks as well!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

brian.brennan1 said:


> Bazooka joe what did you think of it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think it is a piece of sh?t lke the rest of the junk they make, now Tape Tech is different cfs system,

was in the back room of a drywall supplier and there was Apla Tech covered in dust, I asked why they said they wont deal with them again


----------



## brian.brennan1 (Mar 4, 2015)

YA that's pretty much what I thought of it too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopherstateguy (Apr 8, 2012)

Picked up this Concorde taper. It ran like a thief in the night but leaked like a sieve by the push rod. I just finished my first taper rebuild. I ended up cutting out the cable drum since it needed a new one anyway. I would have never have attempted this without the info from this thread and the Columbia videos. I'm going to take her for a rip tomorrow:thumbsup:


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

NorthStar before they were NorthStar


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

